# Anery x Amel?



## kandi43

what would you get if you crossed these two morphs.

Also a normal and amel?
thanks


----------



## Athravan

Are we talking about corn snakes?

Amel x Anery = Normal het Snow
Amel x Normal = Normal het Amel


----------



## kandi43

Really thick question what does 'het' mean?
My normal corns parents were a bloodred and a snow, would this make any difference, if i crossed a the normal with an amel?


----------



## Athravan

Het stands for heterozygous, this is in very simple terms a "hidden" secondary trait. You need 2 of this trait for it to become homozygous "visible". There are rules of what order of dominance the genes take (for example normal is dominant to almost everything), and some genes can be combined, for example a snow is an amel and anery combined.

Therefore, your normal is a normal het for amel, anery, and blood red. If you ever combine all three traits you have a bloodred snow, which is called avalanche.

If you breed your normal het amel anery and blood red, with an amel, you will get 
50% normal (het amel, possibly het blood red and anery)
50% amel (possibly het blood red and anery)


----------



## kandi43

thank you for you quick reply, you have made it clearer now.
thanks again


----------



## paulh

Athravan said:


> Het stands for heterozygous, this is in very simple terms a "hidden" secondary trait. You need 2 of this trait for it to become homozygous "visible".


This is not completely accurate. 

Genes come in pairs. If the two genes in the pair are the same, the pair is homozygous. If the two gene in the pair are not the same, the pair is heterozygous. By extension, the cell containing the gene pair and the organism having the cell are homozygous or heterozygous, too.

A gene pair is homozygous if it contains two copies of the normal gene for that gene pair. A gene pair containing two copies of a mutant gene is also homozygous.

A gene pair is heterozygous if it contains a normal gene and a mutant gene. This is what herpers usually mean by heterozygous. A gene pair is also heterozygous if it contains two different mutant versions of the gene (rare, but it happens).

Traits are what you see. Genes are located in the cells' DNA.


----------



## paulh

Most mutant genes can only produce a visible effect when there are two mutant genes in the gene pair. In other words, when the gene pair is homozygous for the mutant gene. When the mutant gene is paired with a normal gene, the animal looks normal. This sort of mutant gene is recessive to the normal version of the gene. Most mutant genes are recessive to the normal version of the gene.

Some mutant genes can produce a visible effect when the mutant gene is paired with a normal gene. In other words, when the gene pair is heterozygous. These mutant genes are either dominant or codominant to the normal gene. For the difference between a dominant and codominant mutant gene, see the stickies.

Many herpers believe that a heterozygous gene pair refers only to one containing a normal gene and a recessive mutant gene. Which means that the heterozygous animal (a het) must look normal. This is not true. The animal's appearance is irrelevant. As long as the two genes in the gene pair are not the same, the gene pair is heterozygous.

The contention that a het animal must look normal is one of my pet peeves. :banghead:


----------



## Athravan

Sorry, wasn't trying to be accurate, was trying to put it into the simplest words possible and get the general gist across


----------



## carpy

yea - in simple terms:

normal - N (dominant so upper case)
amel - a (recessive so lower case)

for this reason a normal animal that is het for amel has the following genes:

Na


----------



## Ssthisto

carpy said:


> yea - in simple terms:
> 
> normal - N (dominant so upper case)
> amel - a (recessive so lower case)
> 
> for this reason a normal animal that is het for amel has the following genes:
> 
> Na


Though it's better to express it as:

Normal Not-Amel = A (dominant, so upper case)
Amel = a (recessive so lower case)
Ultra = a^u (recessive so lower case).

That way, when you get two mutant genes, you can express them as, say:

Normal Not-Anery = E (dominant, so upper case)
Anery = e (recessive so lower).

An Amel is aa EE; an Anerythristic is AA ee.

The offspring of this will be Aa Ee (Het amel, het anery).

And in order to get a snow, you need to get aa ee


----------



## Zodiac

Ssthisto said:


> Though it's better to express it as:
> 
> Normal Not-Amel = A (dominant, so upper case)
> Amel = a (recessive so lower case)
> Ultra = a^u (recessive so lower case).
> 
> That way, when you get two mutant genes, you can express them as, say:
> 
> Normal Not-Anery = E (dominant, so upper case)
> Anery = e (recessive so lower).
> 
> An Amel is aa EE; an Anerythristic is AA ee.
> 
> The offspring of this will be Aa Ee (Het amel, het anery).
> 
> And in order to get a snow, you need to get aa ee


lol, let's not try confuse the lad... show off :whistling2:


----------

